
Find out what you favorite programming languages are - alex-benoit
http://github-languages.com/
======
zebraflask
Cool.

Does it go by how GitHub tags each repo or by an independent look at the code
in each repo? Maybe by file extensions?

~~~
alex-benoit
The github api return the memory footprint of each programming language per
repository e.g: C++: 3000bytes, Ruby: 2000+ bytes. It's just about retrieving
your list of public repos and going though all of them. Solution is not
perfect, I assume 1 byte = 1 char, 25 char is 1 line, plus frameworks like
ruby mess up the count, but it's something :D

